# Would you recommend the good place to see?



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

Hi, all~

I'm in Dubai, UAE now and going to visit Malaysia on 10 June.

From 11 to 13, I have to attend the conference and meeting.
However I have time to go sightseeing from 14 to 15.

Would you recommand the good place to see?
I'm already thinking to visit Batu Caves, Petaling Street, Petronas Twin Towers, and butterfly park.

I look forward to your reply.
Thank you.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, how was your trip- business and pleasure? 

Did you manage to visit the places you wanted to see? Did you meet many Korean expatriates as well?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you for asking.

After the conference, I visited many places.
I think Malaysia is the country of various religions such as Islam, Hindu, Buddhi, and Tao.
National Mosque, Masjid Jamek, Batu Caves are so nice.

Bukit Bintang is the best place for shopping.
There are big shopping malls like Dubai and prices are cheaper than here.
The Central market is very unique and traditional than other markets or mall.
And Petaling street, that is to say 'China Town' is full of counterfeit bags, wallets, and goods.
Jalan Alor is the famous street of hawker stalls.

I didn't meet Korean expatriates at all but it was good.
But there are so many mosquitoes. T.T


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Seyul Oh said:


> Thank you for asking.
> 
> After the conference, I visited many places.
> I think Malaysia is the country of various religions such as Islam, Hindu, Buddhi, and Tao.
> ...


Yes there are mosquitoes and other insects in Malaysia. Unlike Japan, Korea or Singapore, there is no 'fogging'- chemical spraying against mosquitoes-and you will notice air quality is fresh. 

I am glad you had chances to visit and taste local delicacies-there are many traditional cultural dishes- esp the multiple choices in curries. How is the difference between BB and Dragon mall in Dubai?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

You mean the difference between the Petaling street in Kuala Lumpur and the Dragon mart in Dubai. Chinese goods? Right?

Unfortunately, I haven't been to the Dragon mart, so I'm going to visit there.
After that I'll let you know everything. 

Thank you and have a nice day~


----------



## jayp20 (Jun 14, 2012)

Would be nice if you could share more experiences!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Seyul Oh said:


> You mean the difference between the Petaling street in Kuala Lumpur and the Dragon mart in Dubai. Chinese goods? Right?
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't been to the Dragon mart, so I'm going to visit there.
> After that I'll let you know everything.
> ...


Please do. Be prepared for the long taxi ride. 
I find Dragon Mall in Dubai a blend of Asian cultures in a variety of imagination- and a long mall walk. 
PS in KL is a memorable experience, and lured by the scents, it really stretches my appetite with the many tastes as well and so affordable, isn't it? 

The bustle reminds me of Dongdaemum market at midnight with the busy vendors weaving in offering hot honey water while another corner, I hear chajjangmen and ramen orders too.


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

it's always important to try out the street foods as much as possible  If you are into nature there's a nice spot for it but it's a little further away. 

Sg congkak 

Sg Sungai Congkak Resort Recreational Forest | Rantings, Gadgets and Photography blog

Sg Gabai

hope you will enjoy Malaysia!


----------

